# Medicocre shots.  Comments welcome.



## Kerbouchard (Jul 18, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> Bitter.. I wish I had your patience.  You would have stopped long long ago.  The thing I cant figure out is, he joined April 2010.  Didnt post anything until April 2011 around the same time when I had a little argument with bennilou....  I guess my research is much worse than figuring out like ratio.
> 
> I STOP POSTING ON THIS THREAD.  Thanks bitter!
> 
> ...




There you go, have at it....Most of those happen to be documenterary shots regarding project management, but if you, Schwettylens, wants to bring it up, so be it.  There you go, now you have a thread all to yourself dedicated to criticizing my photos.  Have fun.

Oh, and here are some photos from that year that were wondering about...
http://photocamel.com/forum/portraits-people/118990-portraits-mlk-halloween-carnival.html
http://photocamel.com/forum/professional-portrait-critique-board/112679-portrait-critique.html
http://photocamel.com/forum/nature-wildlife/128212-flower-c-c-id-thanks-looking.html
http://photocamel.com/forum/weddings/129856-favorite-shot-last-wedding.html
http://photocamel.com/forum/digital-video/135994-my-daughter-my-inspiration-nikon-d90-video.html
http://photocamel.com/forum/portraits-people/127570-environmental-portrait-thoughts.html
http://photocamel.com/forum/portraits-people/118275-portrait-c-c-wife-daughter-park.html
http://photocamel.com/forum/macro-close-up-photography/115738-bee-saga-inspired-working-anyway.html
http://photocamel.com/forum/all-other-styles-types/127659-some-shots-work-crane-heavy-equipment.html
http://photocamel.com/forum/birds/116821-few-birds-review.html

There, you want to judge me, judge me.  Just quit with your tired excuses.


----------



## fokker (Jul 19, 2011)

Guess I missed something :/


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 19, 2011)

Kerdouchard and Schwetty are having an e-thugging adventure. 

I think K. was under the impression that the photos he posted in this thread would help his case against Schwetty, after viewing the photos I'm not sure if that's going to happen.


----------



## MissCream (Jul 19, 2011)

I also missed it!!


The photos that you posted in this thread are beautiful  In the first link I would say that there is too much skin smoothing going on but that's about it.


----------



## quiddity (Jul 19, 2011)

swetty got all pissy again like he tends to do every few months or so in another thread and him and k be having words ever since


----------



## Kerbouchard (Jul 19, 2011)

fokker said:


> Guess I missed something :/



Sorry, guess I didn't provide much context.  Schwetty decided he wanted to make it his personal goal to attack me and every post I made.  I just got tired of him doing it in other people's threads.  I figured I would give him his own thread to bash me and hopefully he can avoid doing it in other threads.  Consider this thread the proverbial whippng boy.


----------



## ghache (Jul 19, 2011)

I WILL STALK YOU KERBOUCHARD!


----------



## ghache (Jul 19, 2011)

AND I EAT BABIES.

:thumbup:


----------



## MissCream (Jul 19, 2011)

ghache said:


> AND I ATTACK BABIES.



Hopefully not with a baguette!!


----------



## ghache (Jul 19, 2011)

MissCream said:


> ghache said:
> 
> 
> > AND I ATTACK BABIES.
> ...



haha!


----------



## Kerbouchard (Jul 19, 2011)

ghache said:


> I WILL STALK YOU KERBOUCHARD!



Well, if you are going to stalk me, you can do more research about me over at www.defensivecarry.com  Same username.


----------



## ghache (Jul 19, 2011)

Kerbouchard said:


> ghache said:
> 
> 
> > I WILL STALK YOU KERBOUCHARD!
> ...



just dont post half naked picture of yourself and you should be all right hahah


----------



## AgentDrex (Jul 19, 2011)

Photocamel is pretty slow as a forum...not many people there it seems...been there for a little while now...can I stalk you there as well???


----------



## ghache (Jul 19, 2011)

AgentDrex said:


> Photocamel is pretty slow as a forum...not many people there it seems...been there for a little while now...can I stalk you there as well???




backofff Drex. im the only TFP stalker.


----------



## AgentDrex (Jul 19, 2011)

That's fine ghache...I'm not trying to crowd in on your territory...I wanted to stalk him at photocamel...you can continue to be the ONLY TPF stalker...and you can also stalk at TFP wherever that is...


----------



## ghache (Jul 19, 2011)

AgentDrex said:


> That's fine ghache...I'm not trying to crowd in on your territory...I wanted to stalk him at photocamel...you can continue to be the ONLY TPF stalker...and you can also stalk at TFP wherever that is...


----------



## Kerbouchard (Jul 19, 2011)

I've always wanted a stalker...now I have two.  Woohoo!


----------



## Overread (Jul 19, 2011)

Why do I never get stalkers!


----------



## ghache (Jul 19, 2011)

Overread said:


> Why do I never get stalkers!



I only stalk the weaks


----------



## jake337 (Jul 19, 2011)

I enjoyed the father and bride reflection shot.  I won't be stalking anyone, anywhere!


----------



## Stradawhovious (Jul 19, 2011)

Kerbouchard said:


> ghache said:
> 
> 
> > I WILL STALK YOU KERBOUCHARD!
> ...



Wow..... that seems like a reasonable response.

Tell me.... does the Castle Doctrine apply to intraweb bullies too?


----------



## Kerbouchard (Jul 19, 2011)

Stradawhovious said:


> Kerbouchard said:
> 
> 
> > ghache said:
> ...



I'm also a member over at OOAK Table Tennis Forum &bull; 

There, I think that encompasses my entire online persona.


----------



## Kbarredo (Jul 19, 2011)

Woah what happened here


----------



## Kbarredo (Jul 19, 2011)

MissCream said:


> I also missed it!!The photos that you posted in this thread are beautiful  In the first link I would say that there is too much skin smoothing going on but that's about it.


 you can stalk me all you like as well.


----------



## Kerbouchard (Jul 19, 2011)

Kbarredo said:


> Woah what happened here





quiddity said:


> swetty got all pissy again like he tends to do every few months or so in another thread and him and k be having words ever since



Yeah, pretty much.


----------



## Kbarredo (Jul 19, 2011)

Ayayai can't we all just get along. its one thing for nubes like me to fight but another for the people we look up to, to fight.


----------



## Geaux (Jul 19, 2011)

Kbarredo said:


> Ayayai can't we all just get along. its one thing for nubes like me to fight but another for the people we look up to, to fight.



It's what this forum has turned into.  While there was bickering here and there when I joined, it wasn't near what it is at this moment in time.  I don't understand why this thread is still going, while other threads calling out other members have been deleted.  All the 'big wig', non-beginners, are going at each other with a vengeance.  I don't really care if these things continue happening, but take it to off topic or something.  It really takes away from the true beginners who are looking for some insight on their images from those who have more knowledge.  The bickering threads get 10 pages of comments while there are images that don't have any CC on them for days.

If the 'regulars' around here would be interested in helping ALL the time, instead of writing snide comments 75% of the time, I think this place would be a little more helpful. No doubt I've learned a lot while here, but the off topic'ness of this section of this forum gets old.


----------



## AgentDrex (Jul 19, 2011)

I apologize for my involvement in de-railing threads.  I will continue to do so no longer.  I will strive to be on-topic and helpful from here on out...


----------



## subscuck (Jul 19, 2011)

Geaux said:


> It's what this forum has turned into.  While there was bickering here and there when I joined, it wasn't near what it is at this moment in time.



Unfortunately, it seems to be the natural ebb and flow of internet fora. I've seen it on every forum I've ever been a long time member of. Even, believe it or not, Christmas decorating and Pastry fora.


----------



## Dagwood56 (Jul 19, 2011)

Maybe TPF should set up another board titled "Arguments only" or better yet "Member Bashing" I can't beleiev all the bickering here recently, its worse than ever.


----------



## Overread (Jul 19, 2011)

Dagwood56 said:


> Maybe TPF should set up another board titled "Arguments only" or better yet "Member Bashing" I can't beleiev all the bickering here recently, its worse than ever.



It's honestly not that many who are having all this bashing/bickering problem and its certainly not forum wide - its just that the few who do post a lot so these problems feel far worse than they actually are because they slip into way too many threads!


----------



## Kbarredo (Jul 19, 2011)

subscuck said:


> Geaux said:
> 
> 
> > It's what this forum has turned into.  While there was bickering here and there when I joined, it wasn't near what it is at this moment in time.
> ...


 lol "you call those christmas decorations you nube?"


----------



## Kerbouchard (Jul 19, 2011)

I don't want to argue with anyone, but if somebody feels the need to criticize me or my work, I would rather they have a thread to do it instead or hijacking other threads.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 19, 2011)

Kerbouchard said:


> I don't want to argue with anyone, but if somebody feels the need to criticize me or my work, I would rather they have a thread to do it instead or hijacking other threads.



Did Schwettylens start a thread about YOU on the Fred Miranda forum, to whine about you to his other e-friends??? I know he did that for me!!! lol...gotta love a 'man' who goes running to his peeps when he feels slighted...maybe you ought to kiss his hand and put a band-aid on and see if that makes him feel all better.


----------



## AgentDrex (Jul 19, 2011)

Oh yeah...Fred Miranda...gotta go check that out...forgot I joined it awhile ago...


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 19, 2011)

See kerb, I dont know how you think I started all of this.  Why did you start this thread?  You like to be the center of attention?  You attacked me personally before all of this happened.



Kerbouchard said:


> In any case, for an example of a disadvantage of not having used a grey card or calibration target, you can check out this thread.  http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/professional-gallery/250702-my-first-senior-pics.html  White balance and exposure are different from shot to shot and the entire shoot lacks consistency.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 19, 2011)

I dont get you derrel.   Fred miranda consists of some pretty talented wedding photographers.  My work is sh!t compared to theirs.  So yes I try my best to do similar poses like they do there.  Of course everytime I post it here all you can say is my poses are sh!t like moms with cameras.  Cant you bring the cool derrel out?  I dont like the douche derrel.



Derrel said:


> Kerbouchard said:
> 
> 
> > I don't want to argue with anyone, but if somebody feels the need to criticize me or my work, I would rather they have a thread to do it instead or hijacking other threads.
> ...


----------



## Vtec44 (Jul 19, 2011)

Why is this in the noob forum?  You girls should duke it out in the professional forum and leave this forum for us noobs.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 19, 2011)

You brought up a really good point vtec.  Not sure why Kerb (mr pro) post sh!t like this on the beginners forum not off topic.



Vtec44 said:


> Why is this in the noob forum?  You girls should duke it out in the professional forum and leave this forum for us noobs.


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 19, 2011)

Well, you can have it off topic ... or gone. As you wish. 
All's possible.
You could just as well also just stop posting in THIS thread and leave things be...


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 19, 2011)

sure corrina.. i made it to page 3.. pretty hard to do  .  I tried my best not to post but I am weak  .


----------



## Derrel (Jul 19, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> I dont get you derrel.   Fred miranda consists of some pretty talented wedding photographers.  My work is sh!t compared to theirs.  So yes I try my best to do similar poses like they do there.  Of course everytime I post it here all you can say is my poses are sh!t like moms with cameras.  Cant you bring the cool derrel out?  I dont like the douche derrel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schwetty,
 Have you ever thought that internet forums filled with people who rail AGAINST EDUCATION, and who rail and rant AGAINST learning from acknowledged master-level photographers, might just possibly NOT BE the best place to learn the skills needed to become a "photographer". Not a digital file manipulator. Not a file processor. Not a digital capture maker. Not a camera opertator. But a real,live, working photographer!!!

I am going to put this as simply as I can for you Schwettylens: I have encouraged you to study composition. To learn how to pose people, and how to properly,expertly FRAME your poses. Not the way modern, self-taught newbies are doing it, but the way the MASTER-level, trained, studied, established professional photographers have learned works the best. You repeatedly have FAILED to get the message, and the Fred Miranda whine thread you started was you, going to another self-selected crowd, filled mostly with young, uneducated part-timers like yourself, where you tried to find a group of people to tell you that your work was "good" and that you are "doing it right".

I'm sorry Schwettylens, that you cannot understand this one simple point: "You do not even know that which you do not know." How long have you been at this? Why do you think you are so 'effin good? You are still wet behind the ears, photographically, and acting like a 33 year-old teenager.

When you learn that seeking validation of poor methods is a losing pathway, perhaps then you'll seek out a group of "mentors" who are actually educated and skilled in their field, and not simply people who can point an autofocus camera, snap pics, and then ram them thru Lightroom 3 in three hours' time. I've spent quite a bit of time writing posts here to you, as well as answering your repeated PM's. And yet, you are so blinded by pride and hubris, still UNWILLING TO ADMIT that your self-taught "this is the way to do it" results are, well, simply unacceptable to people who have training in the visual arts. You are new to photography. You've been focused on learning the mechanics, the basics. NOW, it is time to focus on your ARTISTRY--and you will NOT find that by whinging on FM Forums about people who push you to learn the most elemental aspect of good photography and of painting: COMPOSITION.

COMPOSITION. The most-effective way of seeing, according to Edward Weston. Do you even know who he is?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 19, 2011)

Derrel said:


> I am going to put this as simply as I can for you Schwettylens: I have encouraged you to study composition. To learn how to pose people, and how to properly,expertly FRAME your poses. Not the way modern, self-taught newbies are doing it, but the way the MASTER-level, trained, studied, established professional photographers have learned works the best. You repeatedly have FAILED to get the message, and the Fred Miranda whine thread you started was you, going to another *self-selected crowd, filled mostly with young, uneducated part-timers like yourself, where you tried to find a group of people to tell you that your work was "good" and that you are "doing it right".
> *



My work is not good over there.  I am trying to be as good as them and hopefully better one day.  You telling me that they are full of uneducated part-timers is just so wrong.  Statement like this is what makes me dislike you A LOT of times.  I dont have to drop names but there are some really amazing, sucessful wedding photographers there.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 19, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > I am going to put this as simply as I can for you Schwettylens: I have encouraged you to study composition. To learn how to pose people, and how to properly,expertly FRAME your poses. Not the way modern, self-taught newbies are doing it, but the way the MASTER-level, trained, studied, established professional photographers have learned works the best. You repeatedly have FAILED to get the message, and the Fred Miranda whine thread you started was you, going to another *self-selected crowd, filled mostly with young, uneducated part-timers like yourself, where you tried to find a group of people to tell you that your work was "good" and that you are "doing it right".
> ...


You focused entirely on the wrong point being made.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 19, 2011)

I dont know where you are getting all this information about me against education. What made you think I didnt study composition?  Thats all I do everyday, trying to improve my photography (when I am not arguing on TPF). Maybe you mistaken me with someone else.  Everytime you suggested a link, I go to it and learn from it.  The only time I dont do it is when KmH suggested a book.  I am sure they are good books, but I just dont have the time getting a book.  I enjoy free infomation I can get from the internet.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 19, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> I dont know where you are getting all this information about me against education. What made you think I didnt study composition?  Thats all I do everyday, trying to improve my photography (when I am not arguing on TPF). Maybe you mistaken me with someone else.  Everytime you suggested a link, I go to it and learn from it.  The only time I dont do it is when KmH suggested a book.  I am sure they are good books, but I just dont have the time getting a book.  I enjoy free infomation I can get from the internet.



Keep on enjoying that free information from the internet!


----------



## Kerbouchard (Jul 19, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> You brought up a really good point vtec.  Not sure why Kerb (mr pro) post sh!t like this on the beginners forum not off topic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, to be fair, my original post had links to pictures I have taken.  Most people chose not to comment on them, though.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 19, 2011)

Kerbouchard said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> > You brought up a really good point vtec.  Not sure why Kerb (mr pro) post sh!t like this on the beginners forum not off topic.
> ...


To be fair, this thread was rather pointed in the direction it went.

Good job on that.

:roll:


----------

